# The Monkast Episode #1



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

Finally, the long-awaited Monkat Podcast, the Monkast is now up and running!

Discussing video games, anime, and mostly video games, your heroes are here: Monkat and GeoFLCL! iFish was there too. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 9, 2011)

Got tired of writing into GameScoop, hm, monkat?


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Got tired of writing into GameScoop, hm, monkat?



Have I ever gotten my messages read on GS? I know I've gotten read on NVC + Beyond...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 9, 2011)

It may have been Beyond, I've been listening to a lot of the two over the past couple of days, so I may have confused them. I'm considering writing in soon myself, as they were largely responsible for my purchase of a PS3 this week. Not that I didn't already want one, they just made a good argument for this being the right time.

And just so this isn't offtopic, although the above kind of is seeing as its about podcasts and you, I'll give this a listen later on. I'm not normally a podcast guy (until I stumbled upon IGNs stuff).


----------



## iFish (Jan 9, 2011)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> It may have been Beyond, I've been listening to a lot of the two over the past couple of days, so I may have confused them. I'm considering writing in soon myself, as they were largely responsible for my purchase of a PS3 this week. Not that I didn't already want one, they just made a good argument for this being the right time.



It was Beyond.

It was about the Orange juice, right?


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> It may have been Beyond, I've been listening to a lot of the two over the past couple of days, so I may have confused them. I'm considering writing in soon myself, as they were largely responsible for my purchase of a PS3 this week. Not that I didn't already want one, they just made a good argument for this being the right time.



By the way, diabetes is, in essence, a sugar immunity. Your body won't use the insulin (or won't produce it), so glucos won't enter your cells where it can be used, and just sits in your blood.

(I win?)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 9, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was _beyond_ anything I could have imagined. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BEYOND!


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 9, 2011)

Need... More... Monkast...


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Need... More... Monkast...



Well, write in and you'll be on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not sure when the next will be, though.

Maybe a week, maybe a month.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 9, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, won't be on it for at least a while.
My voice would annoy the crap out of anyone listening. It keeps breaking randomly and it's a little too high pitched. DAMN YOU PUBERTY!


----------



## iFish (Jan 9, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....So kinda like me?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm giving it a listen now, after all. I like your radio announcer-style mannerisms, monkat.


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Write in as in....ask a question.

[email protected]


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll be listening in on this later (when I am doing nothing).


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 9, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worse. I'm a late bloomer, my voice started changing this month. I've had my little angelic boy voice until now...


----------



## iFish (Jan 9, 2011)

Pro-tip: Don't judge me by the way I acted on the podcast. :x


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 9, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Pro-tip: Don't judge me by the way I acted on the podcast. :x


...people's opinions of you could only get better right?
...
Surely?


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 9, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Pro-tip: Don't judge me by the way I acted on the podcast. :x


Sure. Because you evoked me the image of an annoying hyperactive squirel


----------



## iFish (Jan 9, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



........


----------



## geoflcl (Jan 9, 2011)

What kind of fool doesn't like Angry Birds? His opinion is obviously wrong.


----------



## iFish (Jan 9, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> What kind of fool doesn't like Angry Birds? His opinion is obviously wrong.



You get off my podcast with thoughts like that!


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is...legitimately a bad game.

For the most part it is trial-and-error, and even if it weren't, it is very ... unactiony.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 9, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why-is-the-game-angry-birds-so-popular?

it's not a bad game, just simplistic, and it's fun, just doesn't offer a rich enough experience for u


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok, I added a link for the file in mono. Whiners.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 9, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Whiners.


Oh you.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hah, that was great!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Monkat only in my left ear while the other two were only in my right ear was annoying at first...but once I was used to it I actually liked it that way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iFish was hard to understand sometimes though. I think it's 'cause he talks a little faster than I'm used to hearing...


----------



## mameks (Jan 9, 2011)

FUCK!
You would do it the night I packed my stuff to go back to school ;~;
*dl's*


----------



## iFish (Jan 9, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Hah, that was great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next time I'll slow down :x

@Shlong: I did tell you to come onto Skype.
But you didn't set your priorities well!


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 9, 2011)

Great monkast!


----------



## mameks (Jan 9, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You coulda told be _before_ I turned off my laptop >:


----------



## iFish (Jan 9, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could've, should of, didn't.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 9, 2011)

This was my favorite part.
http://k002.kiwi6.com/hotlink/552n0fqrl2


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> ....So kinda like me?
> QUOTE(pyrmon24 @ Jan 9 2011, 01:45 AM) My voice would annoy the crap out of anyone listening.


I got this far and arrived at the same conclusion.


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> This was my favorite part.
> http://k002.kiwi6.com/hotlink/552n0fqrl2


I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you right now.

He does that all the time, by the way - gets like...75% way through the joke, and then NEVERMIND!

They're usually not that bad.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 9, 2011)

I downloaded it and will give it a listen to later today when my boys asleep or tomorrow when he leaves for school. I don't want him hearing any more cussing then he already does from me.


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> I downloaded it and will give it a listen to later today when my boys asleep or tomorrow when he leaves for school. I don't want him hearing any more cussing then he already does from me.


Aye, probably a good idea if you don't want _any_ swearing.

It's really not all that potty-mouthed, though.

....and you listen and hear 'fuck' within the first five minutes.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 9, 2011)

File not Found.

Use filetrip or mediafire.


----------



## Ace (Jan 9, 2011)

We need a reupload, because I missed out on this and I'd really like to listen (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 monkat)
Oh, and stereo, just to troll...


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> We need a reupload, because I missed out on this and I'd really like to listen (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, here's the reuploaded file.

It's not in stereo because people complained. I was in one ear, and the other two were in the other.


----------



## Ace (Jan 9, 2011)

**AUDIOPHILE PRESENT**
I understand, though. Would be nice if the mics were clearer (Creative Fatal1ty is really nice with the mic), but it's definitely not a requirement.


----------



## iFish (Jan 9, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> **AUDIOPHILE PRESENT**
> I understand, though. Would be nice if the mics were clearer (Creative Fatal1ty is really nice with the mic), but it's definitely not a requirement.



I used the mic on my Apple headphones :3


----------



## Ace (Jan 9, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since my brother stole my speakers last year, I've been surviving with an Exibel headset I got for 10 bucks... Not satisyin', man. But the mic is decent as hell.


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you want to send us all some high-end headsets, by all means! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But till then, we'll live. It's mostly geo, using a rockband microphone, and iFish's don't ignore any sort of noise


----------



## Ace (Jan 9, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*counts x-mas money*
Wait... I could actually do that!


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

By the way, if you do have a clear(ish) mic, I am taking "applicants" for future Monkasts - it won't always be geoflcl and ifish.

If you wanna be on, send a voice sample to [email protected] with the subject line relating to wanting to be on. Make sure that you have skype available for any of your devices, though, and are available on Saturday evenings (around 7pm EST).

Also, I don't think I should really need to say this, but whatever, in your email, make sure you tell me who you are on GBAtemp.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 10, 2011)

Just gave it a listen to this morning and I have to say it was really good. I liked it alot. Hope you do more of them monkat. 

Also it might be casue I'm hung over and missed some but I think you only cussed a few times. I was expecting alot worse than that.


----------



## monkat (Jan 10, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Just gave it a listen to this morning and I have to say it was really good. I liked it alot. Hope you do more of them monkat.
> 
> Also it might be casue I'm hung over and missed some but I think you only cussed a few times. I was expecting alot worse than that.



Nah, you're right. I'm not a huge swearer, honestly. Adds either emotion or humour, and only in certain instances. I'm not that guy that adds 'fuck' to every other sentence just because swearing iz kewl lulzz.

Anyway, thanks for the compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! iFish will bust a fucking nut when he reads that.


----------



## iFish (Jan 10, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read it before your reply.

Anyway, I swear too much :x


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't consider iFish that annoying but some of the shit he said, I did have a hard time understanding it. I don't know if thats just how he talks or if it was the mic. Any way I thought he added fodder for comedy.

I'd like to do a monkast with you, but I'm either working on Saturday nights  or spending time with my wife and son. 

Someday maybe.


----------



## iFish (Jan 10, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> I don't consider iFish that annoying but some of the shit he said, I did have a hard time understanding it. I don't know if thats just how he talks or if it was the mic. Any way I thought he added fodder for comedy.
> 
> I'd like to do a monkast with you, but I'm either working on Saturday nights  or spending time with my wife and son.
> 
> Someday maybe.



That is just the way I speak when over excited and not very calm.
Which is basically all the time :x

Some days are better than other.
Anyway, thanks for the compliments and listening!


----------



## monkat (Jan 10, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> I'd like to do a monkast with you, but I'm either working on Saturday nights  or spending time with my wife and son.



Well, you can live on in spirit!

Send in an email to [email protected]  and you will be on the podcast, not in voice, but your heart will live on through our words.

/shamelessplug


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 10, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> I did have a hard time understanding it. I don't know if that*'*s just how he talks or if it was the mic.


It's not just you, no.

Works better when you stick your head right inside the bowl.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 11, 2011)

Now is my chance to hear the wise words of Jesus.


----------



## monkat (Jan 11, 2011)

Feed released. Subscribe now!


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats for now being an "official" podcast.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 11, 2011)

I subscrided and can't wait for podcast number 2.



Now you need to have a cool little pic to use for an icon in iTunes.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 11, 2011)

I has a listen to the first 5 mins or so... before I had to go off and earn money/study/do whatever else...

Good job.


*Final verdict:*
iFish, let the others get a word in...


----------



## iFish (Jan 11, 2011)

I know. 
I have to work on that. 
I have the same problem in the chats though, I always do that. 
But I will try to stop. :x

Anyway, I'll suscribe on iTunes.


----------



## mameks (Jan 12, 2011)

So, umm...d'you still have a link for the stereo version?


----------



## monkat (Jan 12, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> So, umm...d'you still have a link for the stereo version?



Sure, here ya go, bucko. Not gonna make a seperate feed for it, though.


----------



## Frogman (Jan 12, 2011)

I like monkast


----------



## mameks (Jan 13, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Yay~
*head explodes* :3


----------

